# Food plots



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Didn't see a place for this subject really so decided open topics was the place.
I have been thinking that a nice food plot that supply's good forage year around would draw deer out of the corn fields and get deer that hole up in the brush of a vacant field next door. I do not intend to hunt over the plot just get the deer coming to it and using it. I will hunt the travel routes to and from the plots how ever.
I have some medium sized tractors to work the plot from a 16 HP MH pacer to a 60HP Ford 5000.
Need advice on type of all weather seed to plant and get a couple years use at least before it needs replanting. Is a till plant best or no till?
I do know about PH, lime and fertilizers also.

 Al


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Alley,

My best advise for you is to call up or contact WHITETAIL INSTITUTES. I have used a handful of their products with good success and they have great customer service.

They will help you with what products work best in your area, time to plant them, type of fertilizer to use, when to spray, etc.

I will put it this way.... I was emailing them back and forth. After about 4 emails... The customer service person told me to just call them. So I did. They are very helpful and don't just try to push their products. They want you to have a good healthy deer herd and success with the whole process.

But now back to your original question is I have been planting one food plot on a 49 acre piece of property that has 25 acres of corn next to it. The little 1/2 acre plot that I put in is a blend of clovers, barascas (sp?), and turnips. The deer don't just feed on that. They go in and out of the corn and hit this plot as well. They walk thru it and browse a little then hit the corn. They seem to like the clovers during the season and hit the rest after the season.

Good Luck and it becomes addicting making food plots. Soon you will be trying different things and what not.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I had planed on working the area up in early spring with a field cultivator then about mid may any weeds coming up spray wait a couple weeks work the soil again and get some samples to take to the local USDA office to get tested.
then what to plant that would be best for the heard and draw them, best time to plant and such.
Don't think the spot will be even two acres is size.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You would be better of burning it down with round up and 2,4D before you do any digging.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Al...

Do what Bl said. Spray before you till it up. that is the best weed control. I have done it both ways and the way Bl stated did the best. Also getting a soil sample or testing it for PH is a thing you need to do as well.

So spray... wait about 10 -14 days. Go in and till up. Then wait and do other spraying before you want to plant.

Then it depends on what you want to use you can either broadcast the seed or you might have to use a planter.

Also depends on what you decide to plant will determine when you will want to plant them. If you want an annual or a perennial.

I still do highly recommend calling the Whitetail Institute. They will help you with everything. Like how much lime to put on to help control the PH or get the PH where you want it to be in your soil.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Seems like digging it up say late May then letting what ever comes up be sprayed will get any seeds that are laying in the ground to germinate to be sprayed before they can seed again.
Don't really want the expense of a double spray to get the weeds knocked down so the plot seed isn't competing.

I think with my work and the soil testing then planting the right mix for my area is the key to a good plot and not having to do it again for a couple years.

the local grain elevator just screwed a bunch of farmers. Half way thru the harvest they went belly up owing a bunch of farmers for soybeans.
http://www.abc12.com/story/27343731/lap ... sted-grain

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Roudup is only around $5 an acre. You might want to try something with residual when you do spray too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

When your retired and the cost of living jumping two thirds higher since that 5 dollars has to be squeezed till tears come out the prez's eyes. So double spraying isn't some thing to casually do, do it once and get it done for good.

 Al


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

On my plots, I like sorghum for nesting cover. But clover draws deer all summer and early fall... Mid summer planted winter wheat is the answer for drawing deer out after the frost hits-it's easy to control weed, mow it. As for weeds, you can replant every year or spray...not a lot of middle ground. I personally prefer replanting -wheat is cheap and a disk can plant it-I don't pack or level anything. Good luck!


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, and hunt it! You have put in the effort and it's legal. Don't let anyone b.s you into believing you are baiting! You will take one deer out-the rest of the herd will benefit. Period.

Don't harvest wheat and dump a 5 foot pile of grain to bait them-just mow it down to 3-6 inches in early September and let it grow. Good luck!


----------

